# visa expired continued to use bank checking acount



## rev22only (May 19, 2011)

I was in Australia for 1 yr during 2009-2010 on a student visa.
During that period I started a private limited company[software development services] for future activities.

There was no activity with my company during my stay in Aus

My visa was cancelled in Jan 2010 but I continued to use my checking account to receive payments till now as if I am operating in Australia.

Now I do not have cheque book or atm card to draw that money now.
What can I do now? Bank says to visit bank personally to resolve the issue[bank does not know that my visa expired and I am not in Australia].


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

I believe you can still have an account in Australian bank without being physically in Australia. I believe you should tell them you are no longer in Australia.


----------



## kumkum01 (Apr 11, 2011)

Dexter said:


> I believe you can still have an account in Australian bank without being physically in Australia. I believe you should tell them you are no longer in Australia.


Yes !!!! I agree with you....thanks for sharing more informative post in here...

Thanks lot


----------

